# Auswahl Lithium Akku für Echolot



## Hennesee81 (26. Februar 2020)

Tag zusammen,

ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Akku für mein Echolot. Da stehe ich gerade vor der Entscheidung Rebelcell oder eventuell die LifePo von Bootsmotoren4you. Kann mir hier jemand bei der Entscheidung helfen? Sind die LifePo qualitativ gleichwertig mit den Rebelcell? Oder lohnt sich der Mehrpreis für die Rebelcell? 

Gruß und Dank vorab für eure Hilfe!


----------



## trawar (26. Februar 2020)

Wie groß soll denn die Kapazität sein und für welches Echo?
Ich habe bei meinem Garmin Striker 5CV ein 4s Lipo mit 5000mah und habe da einen StepDown Wandler zwischen geschaltet um ca. auf 12-13V zu kommen .
Nach einem 6 stunden Tag habe ich immer noch ca. 60% rest Kapazität.
Das ganze paket Akku, Wandler und XT60 Stecker kostet dann etwas an die 35€ - 40€ , man muss halt selber was Löten.

Edit: das ganze wiegt dann auch um die 600gr.


----------



## Hennesee81 (26. Februar 2020)

Ich will einen 40AH oder 50AH Akku Für zwei Echomap Ultra und die LVS32 Box nehmen. Großartig Löten wollte ich eigentlich nicht. Sollte Plug and Play funktionieren.


----------



## alexpp (26. Februar 2020)

Falls Du einen fertigen Akku kaufen willst, LiFePO4 ist etwas langlebiger, verkraftet höhere Ströme beim Laden und Entladen und hat bei 4 in Serie geschalteten Zellen eine für 12V Geräte geeignetere Spannung. Ist aber schwerer als LiIon.

Edit: allerdings verkraften immer mehr moderne Echlote die bei LiIon max. Ruhespanung von 16,8V.


----------



## Hennesee81 (26. Februar 2020)

Besten Dank! 

Der LifePo 40Ah wiegt 8,4kg und der Rebelcell 50Ah wiegt 5kg. Preisunterschied sind aber 300 Euro. Da ist dann wohl der LifePo sinnvoller denke ich.


----------



## alexpp (26. Februar 2020)

Hat der Rebelcell 3 oder 4 Zellen?


----------



## trawar (26. Februar 2020)

Laut mybait.de hat das Echomap Ultra 102SV eine Leistungsaufnahme von 26W und der LVS Geber 58W Maximal.
Bei maximaler Leistingsaufnahme von 110W und 12V hättest du bei einer 50AH Batterie eine Betriebsdauer von ca. 5,5h wenn man die Batterie auf Null runterfährt.


----------



## Hennesee81 (26. Februar 2020)

Okay, heißt ich sollte lieber eine größere nehmen? Ich hab das 122SV, das hätte dann bestimmt mehr an Leistungsaufnahmen als das 102SV....

Aktuell nur für ein Echo hab ich ne 20AH die locker 5 Stunden hält. Ohne Probleme. Dann bin ich nicht mal unter 11V Spannung. Reicht dann nicht eine 60Ah aus?


----------



## trawar (26. Februar 2020)

Garmin ECHOMAP Ultra 122sv Echolot
					

Garmin ECHOMAP Ultra 122sv Echolot Produktmerkmale Allgemein   Abmessungen 341 x 229 x 98 mm...




					www.mybait.de
				




Die hat anscheinend auch nur 26W Leistungsaufnahme.

Alles natürlich ohne gewähr.


----------



## Hennesee81 (26. Februar 2020)

Dann sollten 50AH oder 60AH eigentlich reichen, oder?


----------



## steffen78 (26. Februar 2020)

Als Idee: ich habe mir eine zigianzündedose an die autobatterie für emotor gebaut. So brauch ich für echolot keine extra batterie


----------

